# Quotes from famous/nonfamous people



## Sreyomac (Aug 10, 2007)

On this game you post your favorite/likeable quotes from famous/nonfamous people, movie stars,your own quotes. If there's a quote that you like or love you can post it here. And if they have an author post their names with the quote, if you don't know the person's name then don't worry about it.

Since I'm first here I'll start off.

"Women might be able to fake orgasms. But men can fake a whole relationship."

- Sharon Stone

"Plastic surgeons are always making mountains out of molehills."

- Dolly Parton

"The truth is more important than the facts."

- Frank Lloyd Wright

"Don't make me JOX your BALLS!!!!

-My mother arguing with my brother, meaning to say " box your jaws"!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 11, 2007)

Good ones!





Will Shakspear a rose by any other name would smell as sweet

how I say it

No mater what you call shit...it still stinks...


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

Every little girl should be told she's beautiful, even if she isn't - Marilyn Monroe

It ismuch easier to forgive an enemy than to forgive a friend - dunno who said that but i read it somewhere and always remember it.

oh my lord he's so hot he makes my ovaries ache - i said it once about cristiano ronaldo and now all my friends say it regularly lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 7, 2008)

It's better to lose a lover than to love a loser.

Behind every [email protected]#h there's a guy who made her that way.

Be careful if you make a woman cry, because God counts her ears

Woman came out of Man's rib; not from his feet to be walked on. not from his head to be superior, but from the side to be equal, under the ribs to be protected and next to the heart to be love.

Love [la-huv] (verb) - Giving someone the ability to destroy your heart, but trusting them enough not to.

Thr truth is everyone is going to hurt you, you just have to decide who's worth the pain.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 19, 2008)

Good thread!

Don't take life too seriously, No one gets out alive anyway. (Don't know who that's by)

I'm selfish, impatient, and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control, and at times hard to handle but if you can't handle me at my worst then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best - Marilyn Monroe (she has the best quotes)

Time you enjoy wasting was not wasted at all - John Lennon

If you follow the crowd you might get lost in it - ?

Beneath the make-up and behind the smile I'm just a girl who wishes for the world - Marilyn Monroe.

But I always say one's company, two's a crowd &amp; three's a party - Andy Warhol

Love all, trust few, do wrong to no one - Shakespeare (i learnt it in school and liked that quote)

Live the life you love &amp; love the life you live - Bob Marley


----------



## aney (Apr 20, 2008)

Always forgive your enemies - nothing annoys them so much.

America is the only country that went from barbarism to decadence without civilization in between.

Fashion is a form of ugliness so intolerable that we have to alter it every six months.

I am so clever that sometimes I don't understand a single word of what I am saying.

The world is a stage, but the play is badly cast.

True friends stab you in the front.

Whenever people agree with me I always feel I must be wrong.

Women are made to be loved, not understood.

All by Oscar Wilde... love the guy!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 21, 2008)

Love Oscar Wilde too!


----------



## Darla (Apr 21, 2008)

great thread!

Quote by: Oscar_Wilde

"Beauty is a form of genius - is higher, indeed, than genius, as it needs no explanation. It is of the great facts in the world like sunlight, or springtime, or the reflection in dark water of that silver shell we call the moon."

Quote by: Edmund_Burke

"There is a boundary to men's passions when they act from feelings; but none when they are under the influence of imagination."

Quote by: Mark_Twain

"You can't depend on your eyes when your imagination is out of focus."


----------



## Barbette (May 20, 2008)

OEH how I do love this post, I love gathering good inspirational quotes by people I admire





Here come some of my favorites...

"I could never live there. They are obsessed with youth and beauty even more than us. There is this thing in America where actresses reach 40 and go mad. The film industry wants all these young people. They also like a different sort of woman (to me). I will never be skinny. I love to eat. Who cares? I am natural." Monica Bellucci

"Nothing makes a woman more beautiful than the belief that she is beautiful." Sophia Loren

"Beauty is how you feel inside, and it reflects in your eyes. It is not something physical." Sophia Loren

"I've never tried to block out the memories of the past, even though some are painful. I don't understand people who hide from their past. Everything you live through helps to make you the person you are now." Sophia Loren

"If you haven't cried, your eyes can't be beautiful." Sophia Loren

"There is a fountain of youth: it is your mind, your talents, the creativity you bring to your life and the lives of people you love. When you learn to tap this source, you will truly have defeated age." Sophia Loren

"Everything you see I owe to spaghetti." Sophia Loren

"I was blessed with a sense of my own destiny. I have never sold myself short. I have never judged myself by other people's standards. I have always expected a great deal of myself, and if I fail, I fail myself." Sophia Loren

"Being beautiful can never hurt, but you have to have more. You have to sparkle, you have to be fun, you have to make your brain work if you have one." Sophia Loren

To my mind, the life of a lamb is no less precious than that of a human being. I should be unwilling to take the life of a lamb for the sake of the human body. Mahatma Gandhi

When I was old enough to realize all meat was killed, I saw it as an irrational way of using our power, to take a weaker thing and mutilate it. It was like the way bullies would take control of younger kids in the schoolyard. River Phoenix

If you could see or feel the suffering you wouldn't think twice. Give back life. Don't eat meat. Kim Basinger

People get offended by animal rights campaigns. It's ludicrous. It's not as bad as mass animal death in a factory. Richard Gere

The doctor of the future will give no medicine, but will interest his patients in the care of the human body, in diet, and in the cause and prevention of disease." Thomas Edison

"I can only say that whatever my life and work have been, I'm not envious of anyone, and that is my biggest satisfaction." Roman Polanski

"You have to show violence the way it is. If you don't show it realistically, then that's immoral and harmful. If you don't upset people, then that's obscenity." Roman Polanski


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 3, 2008)

Some people bring happiness whenever they come,

Some whenever they go!


----------



## makeupfanatic (Jun 8, 2008)

Girls
are like apples
on trees. The best ones
are at the top of the tree.
The boys don't want to reach
for the good ones because they
are afraid of falling and getting hurt.
Instead, they just get the rotten apples
from the ground that aren't as good,
but easy. So the apples at the top think
something is wrong with them, when in
reality, they're amazing. They just
have to wait for the right boy to
come along, the one who's
brave enough to
climb all
the way
to the top
of the tree.


----------



## typicalblonde (Jun 26, 2008)

"Love is more than trust of the heart its trust of the soul"

"every rose has its thorn....but every thorn has its rose too..."

â€œwho, being loved is poor?"OSCAR WILDE

"

I, being, poor, have only my dreams;I have spread my dreams under your feet;

Tread softly because you tread on my dreams"

W.B.Yeats

very good poem.. google it... "He wishes for the cloths of heaven"


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

"It's easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission"


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 4, 2008)

My absolute favorite quote. It really means a lot to me as it reminds me of my son.

It's a lyric in the song "Beautiful Boy"





"Life is what happens while your busy making other plans." John Lennon

I plan on stenciling it somewhere in my home or doing those vinyl letter thingies.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 4, 2008)

It is a truth universally acknowledged that when one part of your life starts going okay, another falls spectacularly to pieces - Bridget Jones


----------



## CDazz (Jul 10, 2008)

A man who will stand for nothing will fall for anything - MLK


----------



## Aleshanee (Apr 19, 2009)

“You can't have everything. Where would you put it?” Stephen Wright

“You only live once, but if you do it right, once is enough.” Mae West

“Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way when you criticize them, you are a mile away from them and you have their shoes.” Jack Handey

“Sometimes you just gotta let shit go and say to "hell with it" and move on” Eminem

“You can turn off the sun, but I'm still gonna shine.” Jason Mraz

“You have to learn the rules of the game. And then you have to play better than anyone else.” Albert Einstein

“Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened.” Dr. Seuss


----------



## Caroline Gurd (Mar 3, 2012)

i dnt know who it's by but one of my favorites is

they say the sky is the limit then why is there foot prints on th moon


----------



## calexxia (Mar 3, 2012)

My favorite director, John Waters, had this to say

Quote: We need to make reading cool again. If you go back to someone's apartment, and they don't have any books, don't **** them!


And my beloved RuPaul

Quote: If you don't love yourself, how the HELL you gonna love somebody else?


----------



## Miss Capricorn (Dec 6, 2012)

''Obstacles are those frightful things you see when you take your eyes off your goal'' Henry Ford

''A day without laughter is a day wasted'' Charlie Chaplin


----------



## sunnysvoice (Jan 4, 2013)

Life is what happens to you when you are busy making other plans - John Lennon


----------



## kushy (Mar 20, 2013)

Nothing we brings at start and nothing we take away at end but we will be grabbing for many things in the middle.


----------



## kushy (Mar 26, 2013)

No pains No gains


----------



## sunnysvoice (Jun 9, 2013)

"I saw that"

            --KARMA


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2013)

"There is only one legal way to kill your husband. Nag him to death. There is only one legal way to commit suicide. Have children because you'll worry to death about them." - me


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 14, 2013)

love is a fiend, a fire, a heaven, a hell; where pleasure, pain, and sad repentance dwell

- richard barnfield-

awetastical

-me-


----------



## kushy (Jun 18, 2013)

"Human beings, by changing the inner attitudes of their minds, can change the outer aspects of their lives." William James


----------

